# Where to get QUALITY flat leather leashes?



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to a certain mannerless mutt, I now need to replace my favorite leash... :lol:

I need suggestions based on personal experience - it is so hard to know what you're getting from online pics alone. What I basically need is a 3/4" flat black leather 6' long leash. Reasonably priced. Or heck, just a 7 foot long nicely finished leather strap will do, it is not that hard to braid/stitch/rivet the ends. I thought of getting horse reins for this, but I don't have any places local here and online it is impossible to know what they're like...

I am kinda picky about quality, I want it to be soft flexible leather with beveled (rounded) finished smooth edges that lasts forever without cracking. Braided and stitched (or riveted) ends, just for looks. I would ideally like a clip on each end and a floating o-ring in the middle, but one clip and an o-ring in the handle is fine too. I want good BRONZE or STAINLESS hardware, no crappy petstore snaps. 

Some examples:
This is my favorite leash that I need to replace. It now has a weak spot with some teethmarks in the middle. :lol:
The clip is stamped "italy" it has a twist braid on the ends and it is stitched. The handle is a small finger loop. The edges are very nicely rounded and smooth, and the leash has been out in the rain, mud, dirt, and hot dry sun, used and abused for 3-4 years now, without cracking or losing flexibility. I added the second clip and an o-ring, that didn't come with the leash.
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4842.jpg
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4844.jpg


This is one of my least favorite leashes that began to fall apart and crack pretty quickly. Worthless junk leather, although it has a nice quality snap stamped "bronze italy". Somebody gave it to me, and I can see why.
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4834.jpg
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4843.jpg 

This is my second favorite leash, mostly due to the really nifty Italian lockjaw snap, and oldschool heavy-duty rivets. The rivet is actually a solid piece of bronze that is stuck through a washer on the other side, and it's end flattened with a hammer. My grandpa used to use rivets like these. They don't seem to make them like this anymore, all I see is the cheaper two-piece pop rivets on leashes! The leather isn't my favorite quality, it seems dry and the edges are rather rough, although after treating with some leather conditioner and oil, it is breaking in slowly. It is an older (unused) leash though. Just for an example of good stuff.
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4837.jpg
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn202/CykoDog/leashes/_DSC4847.jpg

So any suggestions? Does anyone recognise my favorite leash and know where I can get another like it? Who sells or makes the really good stuff? Anyone doing custom work?

THANKS!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the way good leather feels. Someone else may have a good recommendation for leashes, but as an alternative, my best leashes are made from a pair of western riding reins. Not sure if there is a tack store near you that you could check out.

About $35 for a pair, 6-7 feet long, really nice leather. I bought the snaps and just did the braid thing to attach them, and make the hand loop. The reins may have come with chigago screws in one end but I had them come apart on me once, so just cut them off, instead of using them to attach a snap.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I buy the "Premium" leather leash from Ray Allen. Very soft and supple leather.

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Just to go along with what Leslie said, if you don't have a tack store (most feed stores that carry Equine supplies carry them) you can try these for split reins...
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/pr...T68VFLN7MMGT7QF9&BrowseList=1210&dept_id=1211


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I get all my leather stuff made at an Amish Harness shop (Mt. Eaton Harness). Superb material at very reasonable prices, plus they can make it to my specs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I make mine from horse reins. They come in pairs and they're about 10' long. I cut to the length I want braid the ends with a hasp. Mink oil to get them soft. Lasts forever.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Can-Am Training supplies make beautiful leather products at a fair price. 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/CAN-AM-...39QQ_sidZ143617151QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We use and sell a beta/rubber with nylon for about $10. Never oil it, has great memory, and cleans with soap and water. 6-8' size. Leather is nice but the upkeep is a pain!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks all! I will give reins a second look... Any difference in Latigo vs Harness vs Bridle leather? Which feels best and lasts longer?

I do have two beta-biothane leashes that I use for taking out the dogs in really rainy weather, and they're nice, but there's just something special about good leather...


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

Bridle leather is best IMO. Latigo leather is often very stiff and can break easily although it depends on the quality. It's usually that reddish color. Usually the crappy leather leashes you find at pet stores are latigo leather. 
Harness leather is usually lighter tan and is strong but is also pretty stiff. It won't stretch much though. Bridle leather is soft and supple, may stretch if it gets wet but it takes a lot to break it. 

I have a leash exactly like your favorite one - it's my favorite too. I got it at the Master's schutzhund tournament last year or the year before. It was from one of the vendors but I don't remember which. It wasn't Hallmark or one of the bigger names - I think they were from SC. If I could find them again I'd order 3 more. I am really picky about my leashes but when I find one I like I use it forever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorite leashes have come from Leerburg. They are $27.00 or so and are super soft and no-maintenance if you actually use them. I use them in all weather and have never done a thing to them. The current leashes I am using are 9-10 years old and are still holding up great. I also have some that are made of some nice synthetic material that feels just like butter leather. They used this stuff for a while when their leash maker ran out of leather. Brass snaps are strong and clearly wear well. I have two for my dogs and two I use when working dogs at the shelter. They take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I have several Leerburg Amish leashes that I have had for a 5-6 years. One of which I had cut the handle loop ( so my dog would not catch a foot in it while running etc) & used for protection training. This leash has been used on the field, in the rain, snow, dragged thru mud etc.,etc, & still looks & feels like new. I also have some Ray Allen synthetic leashes & long lines & tracking lines that I like.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I usually buy from Bridgeportequipment.com their OB leashes are GREAT!!! I love how soft and supple they are, very easy to use and lasts forever!! 

BUT I started having mine custom made for me. The name is Rossignol Leather. I have a 3/4" leash that was custom died and made for me, o-ring in the handle etc. for 26.00 including shipping!! The leather is a little harder and takes a little to break it in but if you oil and clean properly, they break in easily! I've talked to him about the lockjaw type snaps and he can get them for leashes!! 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I only like leather leads. My most bestest softest strongest favorites come from Full Grip Gear: http://www.fullgripgear.com/leatherleads.html

They make them in any length or thickness you want, you specify the clip, ring or no, handle or no, etc.. If you give them a call, Bill or Susan will help you out and you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The single purpose drug dog handlers use double ply nylon. Very durable and last for ever. EDD handlers use leather as do the patrol dogs. Only problem with that synthetic leather, if it gets bloody, it's extremely slippery. Odd point I know, but good to know.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The single purpose drug dog handlers use double ply nylon. Very durable and last for ever. EDD handlers use leather as do the patrol dogs. Only problem with that synthetic leather, if it gets bloody, it's extremely slippery. Odd point I know, but good to know.
> 
> DFrost


oh yikes! 

I also meant to say I have had a Bill Forbes schutzhundl lead (FullGripGear) for more than 15 years and I would still have it today if it hadn't been stolen. They last forever.


----------

